# فك الحمايه عن ملفات الاكسل يعمل على excell 2007-2010



## doha_4all (3 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
 بعد تعب و بحث على الشبكه العنكبوتيه تم التوصل لهذه الاداه الصغيره التى لها مفعول السحر
الاداه لا تحتاج الى شرح و النتائج مبهره ان شاء الله
التحميل من المرفقات
​


----------



## abedodeh (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## himaa_2002 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hind Aldoory (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## civil engineer00 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طائر الشفق (19 مارس 2013)

* جزيت خيراً البرنامج يعمل بصورة ممتازة لا عدمناك *


----------



## El_Gabalawy (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف يعمل البرنامج ؟!!!!


----------



## amrcivil (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## الغريب2007 (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abu Habib (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ,, سأجرب البرنامج و أرد في حال لم يعمل البرنامج ..


----------



## عدي الحمامي (29 مارس 2013)

ممكن يشرحلي كيف يعمل بالتفصل .... لان عندي برنامج اكسل محمي وتعبني لا استطيع ان اغير به
راسلوني هنا [email protected]


----------



## ashrof11 (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## hassat (28 أبريل 2013)

thannnnnnnnk you


----------



## shemey (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد شواني (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سائد العورتاني (29 أبريل 2013)

Passware Kit Professional 11.1
اخي هذا البرنامج رائع في هذا المجال


----------



## salem_55 (1 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا أحى العزيز وجارى التجربة


----------



## التوأم (1 مايو 2013)

حزاك الله خيرا برنامج مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## al_atheer16 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااا لك


----------



## انس عبدالله (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزه العماني (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد المراكشي (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abu Habib (12 مارس 2014)

1000 thx


----------



## zirx (16 مارس 2014)

v.good


----------



## jameel alkaisi (16 مارس 2014)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## no_way (16 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكور على البرنامج


----------



## abdelbaky (18 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (18 مارس 2014)

:20:


----------



## taiscer (21 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moner11 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*مشكور يا الغالي على هذه المشاركة ...*​


----------



## ام احمد محمد (30 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم كيف طريقة فك الحماية


----------



## مهندس الفهداوي (30 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

